# Sticky  Photobucket tutorial



## Aquarius

Tiffany on the post below has outlined step by step instructions for putting photos on the forum from Photobucket -


----------



## teetee

*1)* Go to photobucket.com. Sign up for a free account.

*2)* Click "UPLOAD" to add photos from your computer, camera, facebook, the web, etc..









Select your photos 









*TIP*-if you want to upload more than one photo at a time, hold down the "COMMAND" key and select your photos.

*3)* Click "VIEW ALBUM". Or if you want to add more photos, click "UPLOAD MORE".









*4)* Highlight and copy the code of the picture you want to post.
[IMG]http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c63/tldoublef/icons/ScreenShot2012-09-17at14727PM.png

*5)* Come back to chihuahua-people.com, start a new thread as you would just to type a message. Paste that code you copied from photobucket. You can preview your message if you want to see what it will look like.
[IMG]http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c63/tldoublef/ScreenShot2012-09-17at13325PM.png









*6) *Click "SUBMIT"


----------



## Aquarius

Tiffany, thank you so much, that is really helpful


----------



## teetee

Aquarius said:


> Tiffany, thank you so much, that is really helpful


you're very welcome! I enjoy doing stuff like that!


----------



## Pixie'smum

Thanks for that. Looks fool proof. Hope it's Laura proof!!!


----------



## MilesMom

Will it show pic if the photobucket is private? I tried this and it only gave me a link to click on and did not show pic on post,only the link to the pic.Maybe it's because my photobucket album is private?


----------



## MilesMom

YAY!!I figured it out!!I had to click on image links and it's the image code.I was using the html code .


----------



## miascloset

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miascloset/14428990207/

This is from Flickr...I hope I did it right.


----------



## miascloset

Nope...it still shows up as a link not a photo.


----------



## miascloset

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/chicpetboutique/media/dressfireworksmia.jpg.html


----------



## miascloset

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/chicpetboutique/Miascoat.jpg


----------



## K8emcgee




----------



## K8emcgee

finally it works! yay love this thread!


----------



## DaveBoy1810

Here's a site that will help you post images from your google drive:


----------



## waza

Thanks Tiffany.


----------



## sangtaoso20

Hello my name is Bella


----------



## Lilmo

Hi my name is Nina (Na Na) and the big guy is my bro Brian. He's no longer with us now though, he was 12yrs and was ill and passed 3weeks ago 😢


----------



## tamm

Lilmo said:


> Hi my name is Nina (Na Na) and the big guy is my bro Brian. He's no longer with us now though, he was 12yrs and was ill and passed 3weeks ago 😢
> View attachment 56437


So sorry, they're beautiful. I know how hard it is when you lose one of your babies. One of my babies just stopped being able to walk and he went down Hill from there. My other one had dementia some bad I couldn't let him suffer anymore. I'm sure Nina you will miss him terribly as well.


----------



## kstewart61

Two and a half years old my last Chi lasted 17 years she was only 5lbs this one is 9lbs.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

